# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Проблема с VmWare

## Saiden

В общем проблема такая - решил сделать виртуальную машинку, но при установке винды при выбори жесткого диска, говорит, что неможет отформатить хард и, кто нибудь сталкивался с такой траблой?

----------


## Delta

> В общем проблема такая - решил сделать виртуальную машинку, но при установке винды при выбори жесткого диска, говорит, что неможет отформатить хард и, кто нибудь сталкивался с такой траблой?


- да нуу, так не бывает... :)

Сформируй гостевую ОС с настройками по умолчанию - все заработает.
Скорее всего - выбрал "физический диск" для гостевой ОС ?

----------


## Saiden

Там отдельная машина и отдельная система... пытается создаться...

----------


## Cygnus

это конечно для меня очень интересная ситуация :)
скинь настройки которые ты делал .. может там трабла ...
Вроде бы в самом начале варь выдает весь список того что тебе нужно ты сам выбираешь а дальше уже нормально все должно пройти ...
Короче скинь настройки, подумаем ... :)

----------


## Delta

> Вроде бы в самом начале варь выдает весь список того что тебе нужно ты сам выбираешь а дальше уже нормально все должно пройти ...


VMware Workstation :
1. Создание гостевой ОС - из списка (нужно выбрать соответствующую)
2. Настройки аппаратной конфигурации для гостевой ОС выбрать "обычные" (есть еще и специальные - их пока лучше не трогать) - обратить внимание на CD-ROM - использовать физический (эксклюзивное использование или разделение (sharing) с ""хостовой ОС") или образ диска (файл ISO) - пока лучше выбрать физическое устройство в эксклюзивном режиме.
3. Запустить конфигурацию (в CD-ROM уже д.б. установлен загрузочный диск с "гостевой" ОС).
   В этом случае проблем не будет (никаких).

----------


## E}|{uk

Fdisk для начала делают. потом только форматируют. Подключай дискетку как виртуальную и грузи WMWARE с неё и там уже fdiskом создай раздел и форматируй его.

----------


## Андрей из Сама

Не видит USB соединения, версия VMware Workstation 5.5.9 Build 126128

----------


## imtade

Добрый день, товарищи!
Задача такова: наладить общение WinXp на виртуальной машине с WinXp на самом компьютере. Компьютер подключен к интернету по средствам wi-fi точки+роутер и получает ip: 192.168.1.3 При изначальной установке виртуальной машины и выставления в ее настройках сети "Bridged" все хорошо: ВМ видит компьютер, пингуя его по 192.168.1.3. При отключении беспроводного соединения связь теряется. Вопрос в назначении соединений, созданных Vmware при установки (VmNet1, VmNet8) и как все эти соединения завязать для того, чтобы можно было общаться между виртуалкой и основной машиной.

----------


## Alain1988

Доброго дня! Имеется сервак на 2-х Е5-2667 V3, 160Гб DDR4, 2 рэйд 1 по 600Гб sas, 2 SSD Intel PCIe NVME 400Гб, 2 WD Purple по 8 Тб, все это добро в 2х юнитовом корпусе, стоит в стойке, подключено через киловатный ИБП APC. На серваке развернут ESXi 6 с 2-мя десятками виртуалок. Пару дней назад во время работы случилась самопроизвольная перезагрузка. Пытаюсь понять из-за чего, но не знаю где смотреть нужные лог файлы. Те, что я нашел через интерфейс vSphere Client картину не прояснили (hostd и vmkernel). Подскажите где и что искать? Или может у кого были такие траблы? Как решили? Спасибо!

----------

